# Eurovision 2009



## nickel (Feb 19, 2009)

Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε... Ο βαρόνος Λόιντ Γουέμπερ ανέλαβε φέτος την εκστρατεία των Βρετανών για να αντιμετωπίσουν τις σλαβικές ορδές. Το αποτέλεσμα, βγαλμένο κατευθείαν από κάποιο βεμπερικό μιούζικαλ, το επόμενο ενδεχομένως, που θα έχει τον τίτλο _Don't Cry For Me, Eurovision_, τραγουδισμένο από την ευειδεστάτη κυρία Jade Ewen.






Άψογη οδοντοφυΐα. Όπως άλλωστε και του δικού μας:


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 19, 2009)

Ενώ οι Γάλλοι στέλνουν ολόκληρη Patricia Kaas παρακαλώ. Κι αναρωτιέμαι ο Άντριου Λόυντ και η Πατρίσια δεν φοβούνται τον εξευτελισμό που θα προκύψει κατά πάσα πιθανότητα; Έχει να πέσει πολύ γέλιο φέτος με φαβορί από τη Νορβηγία και κάτι που λένε ότι μοιάζει με κέλτικη μουσική.


----------



## Aeriko (Mar 9, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Έχει να πέσει πολύ γέλιο φέτος με φαβορί από τη Νορβηγία και κάτι που λένε ότι μοιάζει με κέλτικη μουσική.



Και εμένα μου αρέσει πολύ το τραγούδι της Νορβηγίας. Απολαύστε το:


----------



## SBE (May 8, 2009)

*Γιουροβίζιον- προγνώσεις*

Για όσους έχουν αγωνία για το αποτέλεσμα, το Γκουγκλ έχει τη λύση iGoogle "Predictor" gadget


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2009)

Παρακολουθείς τα πρώτα (στις προτιμήσεις) βιντεάκια (ιδιαίτερα της Ουκρανίας) και καταλαβαίνεις πόσο εκτός κλίματος είναι ο βαρόνος και η ... προτεσταντική ηθική.


----------



## SBE (May 10, 2009)

nickel said:


> Παρακολουθείς τα πρώτα (στις προτιμήσεις) βιντεάκια (ιδιαίτερα της Ουκρανίας) και καταλαβαίνεις πόσο εκτός κλίματος είναι ο βαρόνος και η ... προτεσταντική ηθική.



Ενώ οι ρουμάνοι στέλνουν Balkan Girls, για να δει η κρυοπλαστη Εσπερία τι φρούτα βγάζει η χερσόνησος. ;)

Ο Λόυντ Γουέμπερ τα τελευταία χρόνια το έχει ρίξει κι αυτός στα ρηάλιτι, και ακόμα και το κοινό που κάποτε τον λατρευε τον θεωρεί πλέον βαρετό και εκτός κλίματος (έχει όμως φοβερό υφος όποτε ακούει παραφωνία στα ρηάλιτι, δείχνει ότι πραγματικά πονάει ο ανθρωπος εκείνη τη στιγμή). 

Στα προγνωστικά βλέπω πολλή αναζήτηση της Τουρκάλας- ασυναγώνιστοι οι γείτονες στο κούνημα, κατα τ'αλλα το τραγούδι γνωστό καρμπόν αντίγραφο των σουξεδιάρικων που πάνε καλά στη Γιουροβίζιον. Μέχρι κιοι Ισπανοί κατεβάζουν λαικοποπ.


----------



## agezerlis (May 10, 2009)

SBE said:


> Μέχρι κιοι Ισπανοί κατεβάζουν λαικοποπ.



Επειδή αρχικά μπερδεύτηκα, να σημειώσω ότι η Soraya των Ισπανών δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τη μακαρίτισσα Soraya του 



.


----------



## diceman (May 11, 2009)

nickel said:


> Παρακολουθείς τα πρώτα (στις προτιμήσεις) βιντεάκια (ιδιαίτερα της Ουκρανίας) και καταλαβαίνεις πόσο εκτός κλίματος είναι ο βαρόνος και η ... προτεσταντική ηθική.
> 
> Svetlana Loboda - Be My Valentine (Anti-crisis Girl)! (Ukraine)



Ουκρανία! Ουκρανία!


----------



## Elsa (May 11, 2009)

Όσο να 'ναι υπάρχει μια παράδοσις. Αδύνατον να βρω βιντεάκι (αρκεστείτε σε φωτογραφία) από την ιστορική ταινία του Dušan Makavejev αλλά αμέσως πέρασε από το νου μου η αξέχαστη σκηνή της σοκολάτας του Sweet Movie.




.


----------



## Zazula (May 11, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Αδύνατον να βρω βιντεάκι.


Υπάρχει στο myvideo.de. ;)


----------



## efi (May 11, 2009)

Εγώ, πάντως, δε χορταίνω αυτό:


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2009)

Κρίμα. Ήθελα να τους δώσω το βραβείο της πιο δροσερής εμφάνισης. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα τους πάρει καμιά εταιρεία αναψυκτικών για τη διαφήμισή της. Άντε τώρα να δούμε πού θα δώσουμε το δωδεκάρι.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 15, 2009)

nickel said:


> Άντε τώρα να δούμε πού θα δώσουμε το δωδεκάρι.



Στο σπίτι μου πάντως ξέσπασε πόλεμος. Εγώ θέλω την Αζέρα, η πιτσιρικαρία θέλει τον τυρκουάζ γκέι σπάιντερμαν.


----------



## Elsa (May 15, 2009)

Παρασκήνιο της διοργάνωσης από το TVXS με στοιχεία από το BBC: 
_«We don’t wanna put-in», ο τίτλος του τραγουδιού της γεωργιανής αποστολής στο φετινό διαγωνισμό της Eurovision. «Δεν θέλουμε να αναλωθούμε», η κυριολεκτική μετάφραση. «Δεν θέλουμε τον Πούτιν», η ελεύθερη απόδοση. Το αποτέλεσμα; Το εν λόγω τραγούδι έγινε το πρώτο στην ιστορία της Eurovision, που απαγορεύθηκε για πολιτικούς λόγους! Ίσως, εντέλει, ο τρόπος που οι Γεωργιανοί καλλιτέχνες, Stephane & 3G, διάλεξαν για να διαμαρτυρηθούν κατά της ρωσικής πολιτικής να μην ήταν τόσο «συγκαλυμμένος» και πολιτικά ορθός, όσο απαιτεί η Eurovision, ένας θεσμός που δημιουργήθηκε το 1955 με την ελπίδα να οδηγήσει – αν μη τι άλλο – στην καλλιτεχνική συμφιλίωση των Ευρωπαίων.
Το τραγούδι τους απαγορεύθηκε, ωστόσο, οι εν λόγω καλλιτέχνες, δεν θα μπορούσαν να είναι πιο ικανοποιημένοι με την αναπάντεχη τροπή που πήραν τα πράγματα. 400.000 άνθρωποι παρακολούθησαν το τραγούδι, μόλις 24 ώρες μετά την προβολή του μέσω ίντερνετ, στην ιστοσελίδα του YouTube. Μετά την απαγόρευσή του, μάλιστα, η δημοτικότητά του εκτινάχθηκε στα ύψη και ιδίως στη Μεγάλη Βρετανία, έφτασε στη δεύτερη θέση των charts τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες! «Ενδίδοντας στις ρωσικές πιέσεις, η επιτροπή παραβίασε βάναυσα την ελευθερία έκφρασης της αποστολής μας», δήλωσε ο Γεωργιανός υπουργός Πολιτισμού, Νικ Ρουρουα. «Η Eurovision μας λογόκρινε. Εμείς θα φέρουμε το τραγούδι μας στους λαούς», δήλωσαν τα μέλη του συγκροτήματος που ετοιμάζονται για ευρωπαϊκή περιοδεία. _
Οι στίχοι του τραγουδιού εδώ και 



Στο TVXS με την ευκαιρία, αναφέρονται και άλλα περιστατικά με πολιτική χροιά από την ιστορία της διοργάνωσης.


----------



## Ambrose (May 15, 2009)

Μόνο εγώ λυπήθηκα που περάσαμε στον τελικό; Γίνεται τα πολύτιμα λεφτά μας να μην κατασπαταλούνται σ' αυτόν τον "διαγωνισμό";


----------



## Count Baltar (May 15, 2009)

Μαζί σου, Αμβρόσιε.

Αλλά επειδή είμαι ρεαλιστής, σου συνιστώ να κάτσεις αναπαυτικά στην πολυθρόνα σου με πατατάκια και μπιρίτσα και να απολαύσεις το τσίρκο.


----------



## Elsa (May 15, 2009)

Η ΕΡΤ δηλώνει οτι από την Eurovision έχει κέρδη. Αλήθεια; Ψέμα; Δε νομίζω να μάθουμε ποτέ.

Από τον Ε.Τ. δημοσίευμα για το κόστος: 
_Την ίδια στιγμή, αυξημένο περίπου κατά 200.000 ευρώ αναμένεται να είναι το κόστος της συμμετοχής της Ελλάδας στον Ευρωπαϊκό Διαγωνισμό Τραγουδιού. Αιτίες η ακρίβεια και το υψηλό κόστος στην οικοδέσποινα Μόσχα, γεγονός που καταδικάστηκε εξαρχής από όλες τις συμμετέχουσες χώρες. Οι υπεύθυνοι της ΕΡΤ, που τονίζουν ότι η Eurovision είναι το μοναδικό event που «βγάζει τα λεφτά του στο διπλάσιο», προσανατολίζονται στην ανεύρεση τριών μεγάλων χορηγών -έναντι δύο τις προηγούμενες χρονιές- για να καλύψουν το συνολικό κόστος που αναμένεται να ξεπεράσει τις 900.000 ευρώ. _

(ούτε τη βλέπω, ούτε μου αρέσει... Μάλιστα ήλπιζα οτι λόγω αναμετάδοσης θα εύρισκα εύκολα θέση σε μια παράσταση που ήθελα να πάω αλλά, έχασα! Είμαστε κι άλλοι εκεί έξω...)


----------



## Palavra (May 15, 2009)

Εγώ ξέρω από πολύ έγκυρη πηγή ότι την τελευταία φορά που πήγε ο Ρουβάς είχε θεαματικότητα περίπου 90%. Άρα, είναι πολλά τα λεφτά, Άρη, το θέμα είναι ποιος τα παίρνει.


----------



## Ambrose (May 15, 2009)

Φυσικά και την βλέπει κόσμος και -κατά πάσα πιθανότητα- έχει κέρδος η ΕΡΤ, για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι βάζει διαφημίσεις, δείχνοντας με αυτό τον τρόπο ότι τους συνδρομητές της (που την πληρώνουν αδρά) τους έχει γραμμένους στα παλιά της τα παπούτσια.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 15, 2009)

Αφήστε μας, βρε killjoys, να κάνουμε την πλάκα μας. Ανοίχτε κανά άλλο νήμα να τα πείτε αυτά.


----------



## Elsa (May 15, 2009)

Έχει δίκιο ο άνθρωπος, να πάμε στην _for political animals_ παραλία να παίξουμε...


----------



## Palavra (May 15, 2009)

Ας ξαναρίξουμε το επίπεδο: εμένα μ' αρέσει η Τουρκία


----------



## Zazula (May 15, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Ας ξαναρίξουμε το επίπεδο: εμένα μ' αρέσει η Τουρκία


1. Αυτό το τραγούδι έχω βάλει να παίζει και στο γραφείο (χωρίς κατ' ανάγκη να σημαίνει πως είναι το μοναδικό φετινό που μ' αρέσει).
2. Αδυνατώ να καταλάβω γιατί το Star ασχολείται με τη Χαντισέ καθημερινά, ακόμη κι όταν δεν έχει απολύτως καμία φρέσκη είδηση να πει, και μάλιστα επιτιθέμενο εναντίον της τόσο σφοδρά.


----------



## Ambrose (May 15, 2009)

Εγώ δεν τα έχω ακούσει ακόμα, αλλά θέλω πολύ να δω τι θα κάνει ο Andrew Lloyd-Weber και η Patricia Kaas...δηλ. τόσο μεγάλα ονόματα έχει να δει η Eurovision από πότε; Ποτέ; Γιατί η Celine Dion, η Βίκυ Λέανδρος και η Νάνα Μούσχουρη, όταν πήγαν, ήταν ακόμα άγνωστες.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 15, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Εγώ δεν τα έχω ακούσει ακόμα, αλλά θέλω πολύ να δω τι θα κάνει ο Andrew Lloyd-Weber


Με βάση αυτό και αυτό το νήμα, η Τζέιντ είναι η αβατάρα της μειξοπαρθενικής υστερίας.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 15, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Εγώ δεν τα έχω ακούσει ακόμα, αλλά θέλω πολύ να δω τι θα κάνει ο Andrew Lloyd-Weber και η Patricia Kaas...



Θα πάνε άπατοι, βορά στο ανατολικοευρωπαϊκό μπλοκ.


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Θα πάνε άπατοι, βορά στο ανατολικοευρωπαϊκό μπλοκ.


Έτσι ακριβώς χάθηκαν και οι ανάδελφοι μονάδελφοι Κύπριοι.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 15, 2009)

Κατ' εμέ το κυπριακό ήταν το μόνο τραγούδι (από τα χτεσινά) που έστεκαν εκτός γιουροβίζιον. Με την έννοια ότι δεν είχε ανάγκη τη γιουροβίζιον ούτε για να υπάρξει. 

Όσο για το ποιος θα το πάρει, ψυχανεμίζομαι Αζερμπαϊτζάν. Ακούτε εμένα (έχω δώσει και νικητή στο παρελθόν, όχι παίζουμε!)


----------



## sapere_aude (May 15, 2009)

Ενώ έβλεπα το ντουέτο Noa - Mira Awad μπήκε ένα σκουπιδάκι στο μάτι μου...

There must be another way


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Εγώ δεν τα έχω ακούσει ακόμα, αλλά θέλω πολύ να δω τι θα κάνει ο Andrew Lloyd-Weber και η Patricia Kaas...δηλ. τόσο μεγάλα ονόματα έχει να δει η Eurovision από πότε; Ποτέ; Γιατί η Celine Dion, η Βίκυ Λέανδρος και η Νάνα Μούσχουρη, όταν πήγαν, ήταν ακόμα άγνωστες.



Η Κάας όμως είναι πολύ γνωστή στη Ρωσία κι έχει κάνει και ντουέτα με Ρώσους, οπότε γι' αυτήν διαφήμιση είναι η εμφάνιση (αλλά πραγματικά δεν ξέρω γιατί συμμετέχει). 
Ο Α.Λ.Γ. μπορεί να είναι μεγάλο όνομα για τα μιούζικαλ που έγραψε κάποτε, αλλά τα τελευταία δέκα+ χρόνια δεν έχει καμιά επιτυχία. Και πλέον είναι κι αυτός θαμώνας των ρηάλιτι (κακώς κατά τη γνώμη μου γιατί τους δίνει βαρύτητα). Πάντως το τραγούδι δεν το έχω ακούσει ολόκληρο γιατί δεν το αντέχω, είναι εμφανές ότι έχει φωνή η τραγουδίστρια και μάλλον δείχνει ότι το BBC έχει αρχίσει να παίρνει πάλι στα σοβαρά το διαγωνισμό κι έτσι φέτος έχει και αλλαγή φρουράς στους παρουσιαστές και αλλαγή στη μουσική. Σίγουρα έχει μάσα η Γιουροβίζιον- κι η καλλιτεχνική ακεραιότητα πάει περίπατο. 
Οι Γερμανοί από την άλλη μας υπόσχονται την Ντίτα φον Τιζ να κάνει στριπτήζ- ρετρό επί σκηνής. Να δω τι άλλο θα δούμε.


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2009)

Απορία: το τραγούδι της Εσθονίας δεν ήταν ξεπατικουρα παλιό γνωστό; Ποιό όμως;;;
Να το τραγούδι για αναφορά:
Εσθονία


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2009)

Μήπως σου θυμίζει (όσο πατά η γάτα) τη 



 της Αλεξίου;


----------



## sapere_aude (May 15, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μήπως σου θυμίζει (όσο πατά η γάτα) τη Μάγισσα της Αλεξίου;



Η εισαγωγή μου θύμισε (όσο πατά ο ποντικός) το Paint it Black των Stones.


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2009)

Όχι Αλεξίου η εισαγωγή, ίσως το κύριο μέρος. 
Αλλά ούτε και Paint it Black ακριβώς. 
Κάτι άλλο, αγγλόφωνο (δε βάζω το χέρι στη φωτιά, μπορεί να είναι και σε καμιά άλλη γλώσσα) και σίγουρα δεκαετίας του '70 ή πολύ αρχές '80. Μιλάμε βεβαίως για πολύ μεγάλη αντιγραφή, με το που το άκουσα περίμενα να βγει μακρυμάλλης τραγουδιστής και να αρχίσει να γκαρίζει "αααααα, ααααααααα, α-α-α". Χμ, είπα μακρυμάλλης και σκέφτηκα τους ΜπιΤζιζ, μπα δε νομίζω...

Αλήθεια, πώς λέγεται ο Ρώσσος που τραγουδάει στη Γιουροβίζιον μπαλάντα με πολλές κορώνες (σαν αυτά που στέλνει η Μάλτα συνήθως): Γκαρίσνικωφ.


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2009)

Γκαρίσνικοφ λένε κι εμένα όταν κάνω το λάθος να τραγουδήσω.


----------



## sapere_aude (May 15, 2009)

Γκαρίσνικοφ δεν λεγόταν ο βαθύφωνος που είχε ερμηνεύσει το ρόλο του χασάπη στο πρώτο ανέβασμα της όπερας του Μποχεμιάν _Death of a Butcher_;


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2009)

Και προς τέρψιν των λεξιλόγων που θα απορήσουν:

Levon Bohemyan


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 16, 2009)

SBE said:


> Απορία: το τραγούδι της Εσθονίας δεν ήταν ξεπατικουρα παλιό γνωστό; Ποιό όμως;;;


'Ασχετο: αυτό το γιουροαστέρι πάντως σε κόκκινο είναι ξεπατικούρα γνωστής σφραγίδας (από γραφομηχανή που ακόμα την ψάχνουν) :)

http://www.europarl.europa.eu/elections2009/default.htm?language=en


----------



## SBE (May 16, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> 'Ασχετο: αυτό το γιουροαστέρι πάντως σε κόκκινο είναι ξεπατικούρα γνωστής σφραγίδας (από γραφομηχανή που ακόμα την ψάχνουν) :)



Τελικά δεν υπάρχει τίποτα πρωτότυπο...


----------



## Zazula (May 16, 2009)

SBE said:


> Τελικά δεν υπάρχει τίποτα πρωτότυπο...


Εκκλησιαστής 1:9.


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Κι αναρωτιέμαι ο Άντριου Λόυντ και η Πατρίσια δεν φοβούνται τον εξευτελισμό που θα προκύψει κατά πάσα πιθανότητα; Έχει να πέσει πολύ γέλιο φέτος με φαβορί από τη Νορβηγία και κάτι που λένε ότι μοιάζει με κέλτικη μουσική.



Καμία έκπληξη! (Ψέματα, η Ισλανδία ήταν έκπληξη.)


----------



## Ambrose (May 17, 2009)

LOL. Στεναχωρήθηκα για την Πατρίσια, γιατί ήταν πολύ ωραίο το τραγούδι της...


----------



## SBE (May 17, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> LOL. Στεναχωρήθηκα για την Πατρίσια, γιατί ήταν πολύ ωραίο το τραγούδι της...


Όντως πολύ ωραίο, ας το θυμηθούμε άλλη μία





Πιστεύω ότι είχε την καλύτερη παρουσία κι ερμηνεία, και θα έλεγα ότι πήγε πολύ καλύτερα απ'ό,τι περίμενα, δεν πατωσε τελείως.


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2009)

nickel said:


> Καμία έκπληξη! (Ψέματα, η Ισλανδία ήταν έκπληξη.)


Συμφωνώ για την Ισλανδία (ότι ήταν έκπληξη η 2η θέση). Εγώ πάντως δεν περίμενα να είναι στο 5-8 η Εσθονία (την είχα για πιο κάτω), και τόσο χαμηλά (12η) η Ουκρανία (οι εκτιμήσεις μου βασίζονταν στο πώς αντιλαμβανόμουν προτιμήσεις και συμμαχίες, όχι στο προσωπικό μου γούστο). Καταραμένες επιτροπές, που άλλους τους ανεβάζουν κι άλλους τους ρίχνουν στα τάρταρα!


----------



## SBE (May 17, 2009)

Αντε, ας γελάσουμε λίγο


----------



## sopherina (May 17, 2009)

Σήμερα όλες οι μπαλαρινούλες από τη σχολή χορού έβγαζαν βαθείς αναστεναγμούς στο άκουσμα της λέξης "Νορβηγός". Προσωπικά απλώς χειροκροτώ το καλό τους γούστο... :)
Να δω τι θ' ακούω από αύριο και στα δημοτικά... :)


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2009)

sopherina said:


> Σήμερα όλες οι μπαλαρινούλες από τη σχολή χορού έβγαζαν βαθείς αναστεναγμούς στο άκουσμα της λέξης "Νορβηγός".


Γκουχ γκουχ, "Λευκορώσος"  Και, για να μη μείνετε με την απορία, *Рыбак* σημαίνει *Ψαράς*. Σχετικό άσμα (_Ο Ψαράς_, φυσικά — έρθεν η ώρα της αποδόμησης):


----------



## Alexandra (May 17, 2009)

Το τραγούδι της Νορβηγίας είναι όντως από αυτά που σου κολλάνε στο μυαλό και επανέρχονται συνέχεια. Αντίθετα το τραγούδι της Ελλάδας ήταν κάτω του μετρίου. Ούτε ο μεγαλύτερος σταρ με παγκόσμια ακτινοβολία δεν θα μπορούσε να κερδίσει με τόσο μέτριο τραγουδι. Το γεγονός ότι η Νορβηγία πέτυχε ρεκόρ βαθμολογίας όλων των εποχών δείχνει ότι το τραγούδι ήταν καλό.

Το πιο γελοίο ήταν οι εκπομπές των μεσημεριανάδικων τις προηγούμενες μέρες που ισχυρίζονταν ότι ο Σάκης θα το μασήσει το άπειρο και νεαρό Νορβηγάκι, γιατί αυτός είναι πολύ μεγάλος σταρ. Αλλά γελάει καλύτερα όποιος γελάει τελευταίος, και ο Σάκης νικήθηκε όχι μόνο από το Νορβηγάκι με το καταπληκτικό τραγούδι, αλλά και από άλλους έξι.


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Ο Σάκης νικήθηκε όχι μόνο από το Νορβηγάκι με το καταπληκτικό τραγούδι, αλλά και από άλλους έξι.


Πέντε. ...


----------



## Alexandra (May 17, 2009)

Σωστά, στο μυαλό μου τον έχω για όγδοο.


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2009)

Η Σουηδία αποδεικνύεται πως είχε περάσει 4η (όπως κι Ελλάδα, αντίστοιχα) στο ημιτελικό στον οποίον συμμετείχε, και τερμάτισε 21η στους 25. Η Ισπανία και η Γερμανία (από τους τέσσερις «μεγάλους») τελικά αναδείχθηκαν 23η και 20η αντίστοιχα. Η Βοσνία ήταν 3η στον ημιτελικό της, και τελικά 9η. Η Μολδαβία (το φολκλόρ) ήταν 5η στον ημιτελικό της (αμέσως μετά την Ελλάδα), και τελικά 14η.


----------



## sopherina (May 17, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Γκουχ γκουχ, "Λευκορώσος"


 Ααααααα!!! Θα φάω τις πουέντ μου!!!
Edit: Πω πω! Κατόπιν έρευνας στο ίντερνετ ανακάλυψα ότι ο Νορβηγός ήταν Λευκορώσος! LOL!!! Η πρώτη μου αντίδραση οφείλεται στην παρεξήγηση ότι εννοούσατε το ξανθόμαλλο τέρας των ημιτελικών! LOL!!! Πω πω, την πάτησα κανονικά..!


----------



## SBE (May 17, 2009)

sopherina said:


> Ααααααα!!! Θα φάω τις πουέντ μου!!!



Μα καλά, δεν ακούσατε ολόκληρο λόγο που έβγαλε μόλις παρέλαβε το βραβείο, σε άπταιστο ρωσσική, με το κοινό από κάτω να αλαλάζει;
Ή το είχε κόψει η ΕΡΤ για διαφημίσεις ΚΑΙ αυτό;
Όσο για το βραβείο, έτσι όπως δε φαινόταν καλά στην οθόνη αναρωτηθήκαμε για μια στιγμή μήπως έχουν αρχίσει να δίνουν ακατάλληλα για βραβεία στη Γιουροβίζιον (για όσους δεν το είδαν, ήταν ένα κρυστάλλινο μικρόφωνο).


----------



## Farofylakas (May 17, 2009)

*we were... sweethearts?!*

Επιτρέψτε μου να συμμετέχω στην κουβέντα σας... :)

Απλοϊκό το τραγούδι τής Νορβηγίας καί σε μουσική καί σε στίχους αν και το ριφάκι τού βιολιού ήταν καλό. Η απλοϊκότητα βέβαια είναι μια σημαντική ποιότητα για τον συγκεκριμένο διαγωνισμό και έχετε δίκιο: ήταν πολύ καλύτερο από τα υπόλοιπα.

Να προσεγγίσω όμως το Νορβηγικό τραγούδι γλωσσολογικά, μιας και βρισκόμαστε εδώ, αγγίζοντας ένα θέμα που σκοπεύω ν’ ανοίξω σύντομα στο δικό μου φόρουμ. 

Πιστεύω πως η φράση "_we were sweethearts_" ανήκει στο γυναικείο ιδίωμα. Άλλες τέτοιες λέξεις π.χ. είναι το _fabulous _στα Αγγλικά ή το Ελληνικό _μούρλια _.

Χαρακτηριστικό πως το παλικάρι βγήκε σαν άντρας γλυκούλης (κι όχι π.χ. ρωμαλέος ή σύμβολο τού σεξ).


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2009)

Χε χε, Λευκορωσικής καταγωγής τραγουδιστής εκπροσωπών τη Νορβηγία: το απόλυτο πάντρεμα των δύο μπλοκ της Γιουροβύζιον — σκανδιναβικού και ανατολικοευρωπαϊκού.


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2009)

Farofylakas said:


> Πιστεύω πως η φράση "_we were sweethearts_" ανήκει στο γυναικείο ιδίωμα. Άλλες τέτοιες λέξεις π.χ. είναι το _fabulous _στα Αγγλικά ή το Ελληνικό _μούρλια_.


Νομίζω ότι λ.χ. το high-school sweethearts είναι διαδεδομένο.


----------



## sopherina (May 17, 2009)

Farofylakas said:


> Πιστεύω πως η φράση "_we were sweethearts_" ανήκει στο γυναικείο ιδίωμα. Άλλες τέτοιες λέξεις π.χ. είναι το _fabulous _στα Αγγλικά ή το Ελληνικό _μούρλια _.
> 
> Χαρακτηριστικό πως το παλικάρι βγήκε σαν άντρας γλυκούλης (κι όχι π.χ. ρωμαλέος ή σύμβολο τού σεξ).



Δηλαδή; Η απορία μου είναι ειλικρινής: εννοείτε ότι η στιχουργός ήταν γυναίκα;


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2009)

Παραλειπόμενα:

Στις ρουβίτσες που είχαν μαζευτεί στο σπίτι μας τόλμησα να πω πριν από την αρχή της ψηφοφορίας να μη φτιάχνονται και ότι θα το πάρει η Νορβηγία, και παραλίγο να μου κάνουν αυτό που θα ήθελαν να κάνουν στον Σάκη, αλλά για κακό (με την κακή έννοια) σκοπό. (Ζαζ, μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το _λιντσάρω_ με θετική σημασία;)

Και από τις αδελφές Μαγγίρα, απόλαυσα εκείνο που είπαν για το Cirque du Soleil: «πάνω από 90.000.000 παραστάσεις». Έχουν παρακολουθήσει παραστάσεις του τσίρκου πάνω από 90 εκατ. θεατές, βέβαια.

Κατά τ' άλλα, το νορβηγικό θα το θυμόμαστε και σε δέκα χρόνια (που θα έχουμε ξεχάσει το σκοπιανό — και το Σκοπιανό). Αλλά μην τα βάζουμε με τον Σάκη και μη βάζουμε τον Σάκη να ζητάει συγγνώμη. Μια χαρά τα πήγε, μια χαρά ήταν το τραγουδάκι μας, σε σωστή θέση ήρθε, το πανηγυράκι ήταν ό,τι ακριβώς περιμέναμε.


----------



## Alexandra (May 17, 2009)

Performer: Alexander Rybak
Song title: Fairytale
Song writer(s): Alexander Rybak
Song composer(s): Alexander Rybak

Years ago when I was younger
I kinda’ liked a girl I knew.
She was mine, and we were sweethearts,
That was then, but then it’s true

I’m in love with a fairytale
Even though it hurts.
‘Cause I don’t care if I lose my mind;
I’m already cursed

Every day we started fighting,
Every night we fell in love.
No one else could make me sadder,
But no one else could lift me high above

I don’t know what I was doing
But suddenly we fell apart.
Nowadays I cannot find her.
But when I do we’ll get a brand new start

I’m in love with a fairytale
Even though it hurts.
Cause I don’t care if I lose my mind;
I’m already cursed

She’s a fairytale
Yeah
Even though it hurts.
Cause I don’t care if I lose my mind;
I’m already cursed


----------



## Farofylakas (May 17, 2009)

sopherina said:


> Δηλαδή; Η απορία μου είναι ειλικρινής: εννοείτε ότι η στιχουργός ήταν γυναίκα;



Εννοώ πως δεν είναι μια έκφραση που την ακούς εύκολα από άντρα, δίχως βέβαια αυτό να αποτελεί νύξη για οτιδήποτε.



nickel said:


> Κατά τ' άλλα, το νορβηγικό θα το θυμόμαστε και σε δέκα χρόνια (που θα έχουμε ξεχάσει το σκοπιανό — και το Σκοπιανό). Αλλά μην τα βάζουμε με τον Σάκη και μη βάζουμε τον Σάκη να ζητάει συγγνώμη. Μια χαρά τα πήγε, μια χαρά ήταν το τραγουδάκι μας, σε σωστή θέση ήρθε, το πανηγυράκι ήταν ό,τι ακριβώς περιμέναμε.



Φίλε Νίκελ,
επιφυλάσσομαι κατά πόσο θα έχει αντοχή στον χρόνο το τραγούδι τής Νορβηγίας.

Όμως κι εγώ θεωρώ πως ο Ρουβάς τα πήγε καλά και απορώ τί μας έχει πιάσει τους Έλληνες τα τελευταία χρόνια που θεωρούμε οτιδήποτε πέραν τής πρώτης θέσης κακή επίδοση. Πού είναι τα χρόνια που έφερνε η Βερούλη κι η Σακοράφα από κανένα ασημένιο και χάλκινο και τις είχαμε για ηρωίδες; (και εξώφυλλο στο Μπλεκ  )


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2009)

Εξακολουθώ πάντως να θυμάμαι την προηγούμενη νίκη της Νορβηγίας και ένα από τα καλύτερα τραγούδια που έχει βγάλει η Eurovision.


----------



## SBE (May 17, 2009)

Farofylakas said:


> Εννοώ πως δεν είναι μια έκφραση που την ακούς εύκολα από άντρα, δίχως βέβαια αυτό να αποτελεί νύξη για οτιδήποτε.


Το χρησιμοποιούν όλα τα φύλα, απ' όσο ξέρω, αν και είναι της νεανικής ηλικίας κυρίως. 
Βεβαίως εφηβικό τραγούδι ήταν και απευθυνόταν στο εφηβικό κοινό (στις ρουβίτσες της Ευρώπης ή μήπως στις ριμπακίτσες), ο μικρός ήταν το όνειρο κάθε δεκαπεντάχρονης. 



Farofylakas said:


> Όμως κι εγώ θεωρώ πως ο Ρουβάς τα πήγε καλά και απορώ τί μας έχει πιάσει τους Έλληνες τα τελευταία χρόνια που θεωρούμε οτιδήποτε πέραν τής πρώτης θέσης κακή επίδοση.



Γιατί τότε ήμασταν μια ζωή στα τάρταρα ενώ τώρα είμαστε σπουδαίοι. Είναι το σύνδρομο του βλαχοδημαρχισμού- νεοπλουτισμού. 
Κάποτε παίρναμε 15η θέση και λέγαμε πάλι καλά.


----------



## Farofylakas (May 17, 2009)

Χμ.. ενδιαφέρον που το βλέπω τελικά μόνο εγώ. Θα επιμείνω πως η φράση "_we were sweethearts_" δεν πολυταιριάζει στον μέσο άντρα των 22 χρόνων.

Φίλε Νίκελ,
πιστεύω πως παλιότερα η Γιουροβίζιον έβγαζε πολύ καλύτερα τραγούδια, ενίοτε πραγματικά διαμάντια όπως το _Poupée de cire, poupée de son_ τού ’65 ή το _Save your kisses for me_ τού ’76, για ν’ αναφέρω δυο αγαπημένα.


----------



## SBE (May 17, 2009)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, Ντίτα ακούγαμε και Ντίτα δε βλέπαμε. Δε φτάνει που της απαγόρευσαν να μείνει με τις φουντίτσες (οπότε πάει το γδύσιμο), την βάλανε στο βάθος κήπος και την κρύβανε οι χορεύτριες κι ο τραγουδιστής, τσάμπα τα λεφτά που δώσανε οι Γερμανοί. 
Διάλογος με μεγαλύτερες ηλικίες:
Τί ήταν αυτό το γδυτό με τον κορσέ;
Η Ντίτα φον Τιζ, που είναι burlesque artist 
Δηλαδή χορεύτρια του κανκάν;
Όχι, στριπτηζού του καλλιτεχνικού, όπως λέμε καλλιτεχνικό πατινάζ.

Όσο για τον νικητή, δε νομίζω ότι θα τον θυμόμαστε του χρόνου, πόσο μάλλον σε δέκα χρόνια. 

Και πάω στοίχημα ότι ο Λόυντ Γουέμπερ ετοιμάζει μιούζικαλ γύρω από το τραγούδι της Βρετανίας. Έτσι κι αλλιώς όλα του τα μιούζικαλ γύρω από μία μελωδία περιστρέφονται, τώρα που έχει γίνει η διαφήμιση κιόλας...

Όσο για το Σάκη, μπορεί να έκανε ακροβατικά και να μην έκανε παραφωνίες (όπως έκανε π.χ. η Ισπανίδα και μάλιστα και στην εισαγωγή και στο φινάλε), αλλά δεν έχει φωνή σπουδαία και χωρίς το σόου με τα ακροβατικά και τα ηχητικά εφφέ φαίνεται αυτό. Δεν είχε φωνή να συναγωνιστεί τον Αζέρο, τι λέμε τώρα. Και φέτος είχαμε επιτροπές, δεν ήταν μόνο κοινό που δεν ακούει, μόνο βλέπει και ψηφίζει τους γείτονες. Οι επιτροπές μπορεί να δώσουν το δωδεκάρι στο γείτονα, αλλά δίνουν και τους μικρούς πόντους κι αυτοί οι πόντοι είναι κρίσιμοι (χτες δεν ήταν, αλλά υπό ΚΣ είναι). Και πάλι καλά πήγε! Εγώ δεν ξέρω γιατί όλοι (όχι μόνο οι Έλληνες) τον θεωρούσαν φαβορί για τη δεύτερη θέση.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 18, 2009)

Δεν πα να λέτε ό,τι θέλετε... Αζερμπαϊτζάν και πάλι Αζερμπαϊτζάν. (Αλήθεια, είχαν και τραγούδι;)


----------



## Zazula (May 18, 2009)

Όντως, το τραγούδι του Αζερμπαϊτζάν θα ακουστεί πολύ φέτος το καλοκαίρι. Και, κακά τα ψέματα, το πώς τα πάει ένα τραγούδι εκτός διαγωνισμού, στη συνέχεια, είναι πολύ σημαντικό (οι σύνδεσμοι που δίνω οδηγούν στα αντίστοιχα βιντεάκια):

Το 



 της Αρμενίας ήταν 4ο το 2008, αλλά παίζει γερά σε κλαμπ κλπ.
Το σουξέ της Ελληνοφρένειας 



 από την Ουκρανία ήταν 2ο το 2007.
Το 



 της Ρωσίας ήταν 2ο το 2006 και προσωπικά δεν το βγάζω απ' το playlist μου με τίποτα.
To 



 της Ρουμανίας ήταν 4ο το 2006, κι όλοι γνωρίζετε τι τεράστια εμπορική επιτυχία είχε.
Η δική μας 



 ήταν μόλις 13η το 1991, αλλά αποδείχθηκε εξαιρετικά επιτυχημένο τραγούδι στην Ελλάδα (το big-band-style βίντεο, όλα τα λεφτά).
Ένα τραγούδι που, όποιος σαραντάρης το ακούσει θα αναφωνήσει "Eurovision!" ήρθε 4ο το 1979 (και κανένα από τα τρία που το πέρασαν δεν θυμόμαστε σήμερα) — 



 από τη Γερμανία.
Η πρώτη συμμετοχή μας στο διαγωνισμό, το 



 των ΑΒΒΑ), αλλά εδώ και πολλά χρόνια είναι κλασικό τραγούδι στην Ελλάδα.
Το 



 του Ηνωμένου Βασιλείου ήρθε 2ο το 1968, αλλά αυτό δεν το εμπόδισε να γνωρίσει μεγάλη επιτυχία.
Και αυτό που προσωπικά θεωρώ τη μεγαλύτερη και διαχρονικότερη επιτυχία που βγήκε ποτέ από το διαγωνισμό τραγουδιού της Γιουροβίζιον, το μοναδικό τραγούδι με αμιγώς μη αγγλικό στίχο που τιμήθηκε με Grammy (και μάλιστα με δύο βραβεία), το Νο1 του Billboard για εκείνη τη χρονιά, ένα τραγούδι που κυκλοφόρησε έκτοτε σε πάνω από 100 εκδόσεις από διάφορους καλλιτέχνες και σε διάφορες γλώσσες, τη χρονιά που συμμετείχε στο διαγωνισμό εκπροσωπώντας την Ιταλία βγήκε 3ο: 



 ή, όπως το ξέρουμε πλέον όλοι, _Volare_.


----------



## tuna (May 18, 2009)

SBE said:


> Βεβαίως εφηβικό τραγούδι ήταν και απευθυνόταν στο εφηβικό κοινό (στις ρουβίτσες της Ευρώπης ή μήπως στις ριμπακίτσες), ο μικρός ήταν το όνειρο κάθε δεκαπεντάχρονης.



Επίτρεψέ μου - ως σαραντάχρονη - να διαφωνήσω και να πλέξω τα εγκώμια του Fairytale. Δηλαδή, κάλλιστα θα μπορούσαν να το έχουν γράψει κι ερμηνεύσει (πάνω σε light mood τους) οι Beirut, ας πούμε. Είναι ένα ευχάριστο, 'κολλητικό' τραγούδι, που του αξίζει να γίνει παγκόσμιο χιτ. Όσο για τον πιτσιρικά, πιστεύω ότι είχε πάθος και μνημειώδη άνεση (ήταν ολοφάνερο ότι αγνοεί παντελώς την έννοια της λέξης 'τρακ' ).


----------



## Ambrose (May 18, 2009)

Απόδειξη ότι ένα καλό τραγούδι (για τα μέτρα του συγκεκριμένου διαγωνισμού), μπορεί να πιάσει και να πετύχει χωρίς πολλά-πολλά (λεφτά, γυναίκες, show). Βέβαια, φέτος ο συγκεκριμένος διαγωνισμός είχε πολλά καλά τραγούδια και τα πράγματα ήταν πιο δύσκολα, παρόλο που η ελληνική συμμετοχή ήταν η *ακριβότερη* όλων (τουλάχιστον έτσι ειπώθηκε).


----------



## Zazula (May 18, 2009)

Πάντως ο Τζ. Καλημέρης είχε δηλώσει σε συνέντευξή του (στο _Πρώτο Θέμα_, αν θυμάμαι καλά) ότι θα παραιτηθεί μετά το διαγωνισμό — εκτός κι αν κέρδιζε η Ελλάδα οπότε θα έμενε στην ΕΡΤ για να τον οργανώσει. Αναμένουμε εξελίξεις, λοιπόν (walk-the-talk vs λέμε και καμιά ~κία να περάσ' η ώρα).


----------



## Farofylakas (May 18, 2009)

Φίλη Tuna,
καλό το ριφάκι τού βιολιού μα από εκεί και πέρα το τραγούδι πολύ απλοϊκό σε στίχο και μουσική. Εάν γίνει παγκόσμιο χιτ θα είναι μονάχα επειδή προβλήθηκε σε εκατομμύρια κόσμο μέσω τής Γιουροβίζιον. Δεν πιστεύω πως θα μπορούσε να ευδοκιμήσει από μόνο του.

Ο πολύ συμπαθητικός τραγουδιστής είχε ένα μόνιμο χαμόγελο το οποίο είναι απαραίτητο εφόδιο μιας καλής τηλεοπτικής παρουσίας. Ήτανε όμως τόσο άκαμπτο που προσωπικά πιστεύω πως πέραν αυτού έκρυβε και το τρακ που είχε.

Επίσης, το να είναι "κολλητικό" το τραγούδι δεν λέει κάτι για την ποιότητα αυτού. Πολύ συχνά μου κολλάει στο μυαλό κάποια ποπ σάχλα που έτυχε ν’ ακούσω κάπου και βρίσκομαι να υποφέρω.


----------



## Farofylakas (May 18, 2009)

Και για να ολοκληρώσω τον αντίλογο (και με κίνδυνο να γίνω αντιπαθητικός; ουχ...), οι Beirut διακρίνονται για τις ιδιαίτερές τους ενορχηστρώσεις ενώ η ενορχήστρωση τού συγκεκριμένου όπως και όλων των άλλων ήταν εξαιρετικά συμβατική.


----------



## Ambrose (May 18, 2009)

Εντάξει, για την Eurovision μιλάμε, έναν διαγωνισμό όπου το επίπεδο τις τελευταίες 3 δεκαετίες είναι κάτω του μετρίου. Με αυτά τα δεδομένα και μη ξεχνώντας τι κατά καιρούς έχουμε δει και έχουμε ακούσει εκεί πέρα, νομίζω ότι το επίπεδο φέτος ήταν σχετικά υψηλό.


----------



## tuna (May 18, 2009)

Farofylakas said:


> Επίσης, το να είναι "κολλητικό" το τραγούδι δεν λέει κάτι για την ποιότητα αυτού. Πολύ συχνά μου κολλάει στο μυαλό κάποια ποπ σάχλα που έτυχε ν’ ακούσω κάπου και βρίσκομαι να υποφέρω.



Υπάρχουν πάντως και ποπ σάχλες που έχουν μια διαχρονική _ποιότητα_. Εγώ, π.χ., κάθε φορά που ακούω το "Can't get you out of my head" της Κάιλι Μινόγκ (τα περισσότερα από τα υπόλοιπα τραγούδια της οποίας αγνοώ), το φχαριστιέμαι.


----------



## tuna (May 18, 2009)

Farofylakas said:


> Και για να ολοκληρώσω τον αντίλογο (και με κίνδυνο να γίνω αντιπαθητικός; ουχ...), οι Beirut διακρίνονται για τις ιδιαίτερές τους ενορχηστρώσεις ενώ η ενορχήστρωση τού συγκεκριμένου όπως και όλων των άλλων ήταν εξαιρετικά συμβατική.



Δεν γίνεσαι αντιπαθητικός, Φαροφύλακα - πράγματι, ήταν ίσως παρατραβηγμένη η σύγκριση. Όμως, αν συμπεριλαμβανόταν ένα τραγούδι σαν το Fairytale σε άλμπουμ των Beirut (οπότε και θα ήταν σαφώς καλύτερα ενορχηστρωμένο), δεν θα με χάλαγε καθόλου, ούτε θα έλεγα, _πω,πω, κοίτα πώς έριξαν οι Beirut το επίπεδό τους_.


----------



## Farofylakas (May 18, 2009)

Χαίρομαι που διαπιστώνω καλή διάθεση :)

Δεν πιστεύω πως οι Beirut βρίσκονται τάχα σε κάποιο άφταστο επίπεδο όμως δυσκολεύομαι πολύ να πιστέψω πως θα έβρισκες στίχο σαν τού Νορβηγού (_I knew a girl and we were sweethearts_) μέσα σε δικό τους άλμπουμ. 

Δεν έχω κάτι με την απλοϊκή μουσική απλά μου φαίνεται παράξενο όταν την υπερεκτιμάμε. Όπως π.χ. με την περίπτωση της Βίσση που για κάποιον συσκοτισμένο λόγο την έχουμε ανάγει/αναγάγει (άντε κι ανάξει) σε υπέρτατη θεά!


----------



## Rogerios (May 18, 2009)

SBE said:


> Απορία: το τραγούδι της Εσθονίας δεν ήταν ξεπατικουρα παλιό γνωστό;



Κι εγώ την ίδια απορία έχω. Και σωστά νομίζω υποθέτει (δυό σχόλια παρακάτω) ο SBE για το τί περίπου έχουν κλέψει οι συμπαθείς Εσθονοί. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι πρόκειται για σόουλ (άντε, σόουλ-ντίσκο) χιτ της δεκαετίας του 70. Δεν μπορεί κάποιος θα το θυμάται (μιλάμε για τη μελωδία με την οποία ξεκινά το εσθονικό έπος: απλώς την ενορχήστρωσαν α λα Ένυα, έδωσαν πιο αργό ρυθμό και την πήγαν βόλτα στη δροσιά της ανατολικής Βαλτικής). 

Απορία δεύτερη σχετικά με την παρουσιάστρια του τελικού [:) παρεμπ, άλλο έγκλημα κι αυτό: να αλλάζεις την παρουσιάστρια των ημιτελικών (τη συγκεκριμένη παρουσιάστρια)· για περισσότερα, στη βρετανική έκδοση του Vogue]: η κυρία Αλσού είναι ταταρικής καταγωγής, κόρη και σύζυγος "ολιγάρχη" (http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Алсу). Πώς λέμε τις γυναίκες ταταρικής καταγωγής; Φαντάζομαι όχι Τάταρους γυναίκες, κατά το θρυλικό "Άραβες γυναίκες" που καυτηρίαζε ο sarant (http://www.sarantakos.com/language/kotsanologio13.html)


----------



## Count Baltar (May 18, 2009)

Παιδιά, παιδιά [συγκαταβατικό ύφος], όταν μιλάμε για γιουροβίζιον αναφερόμαστε σε έναν άλλο κόσμο, με τη δική του μουσική και τα λοιπά. Γι' αυτό και δηλώσεις του στυλ "το τραγούδι της Κύπρου στεκόταν και εκτός Γιουροβίζιον".


----------



## Count Baltar (May 18, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Πώς λέμε τις γυναίκες ταταρικής καταγωγής;



Ταταρίτσες


----------



## Zazula (May 18, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Γι' αυτό και δηλώσεις του στυλ "το τραγούδι της Κύπρου στεκόταν και εκτός Γιουροβίζιον".


Αυτό ακριβώς έχω κι εγώ να πω για τους Secret Garden που μνημόνευσε πριν ο nickel. Εκπληκτικό New Age, καμία σχέση με Γιουροβίζιον όπως έχουμε μάθει να τη θεωρούμε.


----------



## Ambrose (May 18, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Πώς λέμε τις γυναίκες ταταρικής καταγωγής;



Τατάρες;..


----------



## SBE (May 18, 2009)

Ένα σε όλα κι ελπίζω να μην ξεχάσω τίποτα...
Μπορεί η Γιουροβίζιον να έχει βγάλει τους ΑΒΒΑ και τη Σελίν Ντιόν και τη Βίκυ Λεάνδρος και όλα τα σχετικά, αλλά όλοι αυτοί ήταν στα πρώτα τους βήματα και τους είχαν στείλει εκεί για να τους προβάλουν σε διεθνές κοινό και δεν ήταν απαραιτήτως η καλύτερή τους στιγμή ο διαγωνισμός. Λίγο πολύ ό,τι γίνεται και σήμερα δηλαδή. Παρένθεση: Η Βίκυ βεβαίως επέστρεψε λίγα χρόνια αργότερα με το υπερ-σουξέ των 70s 



Παρατηρήστε ότι δεν υπήρχαν εφφέ επί σκηνής, ενώ προχτές μας είχαν φλομώσει στο πυροτέχνημα και οι θεατές στις πρώτες σειρές θα πήγαν σπίτι με αναπνευστικά προβλήματα. 
Όμως εκτός από αυτούς που έγιναν επιτυχίες μετά ή και εξαιτίας του διαγωνισμού, υπάρχουν κι αυτοί που ήταν χάλια και ξεχάστηκαν. Και φυσικά και τότε υπήρχαν τα γελοία τραγούδια, συνήθως ήταν από κάτι Δανίες, Ελβετίες κλπ. Τι θέλω να πω; Ότι πάντα ήταν μέτριος ο διαγωνισμός, απλά μετά από τόσα χρόνια θυμόμαστε τις λίγες στιγμές που δεν ήταν μέτριες. 
Παλιά μας έλεγαν ότι είναι μεγάλη διαφήμιση για την Ελλάδα για τον τουρισμό η συμμετοχή, και επικαλούνταν το φιλμάκι με τις ομορφιές της κάθε χώρας που βλέπαμε πριν το κάθε τραγούδι. Προχτές οι αλλαγές γίνονταν τρεχάλα, καμία προβολή των χωρών δεν είδα. Αυτό που έχει αλλάξει είναι ότι την τελευταία δεκαετία η EBU κατάλαβε τι θησαυρό έχει και μέσω διαφήμισης και δημοσιότητας έχει κάνει το διαγωνισμό μεγάλο ζήτημα. 

Κόμη μου, στο Αζερμπαϊτζάν σας άρεσε υποθέτω το αξεσουάρ το χρυσαφί στο πόδι της Αζέρας, κάτι σαν επικνημίδα, επιγονατίδα, επιμοιρίδα όλα σε ένα. 

tuna το ποπ σάχλα θεωρείται από πολλούς, αλλά με πολλές ποιοτικές στιγμές. Σε τελική ανάλυση όλα είναι θέμα ενορχήστρωσης. Το "Can't get you out of my head" το έχω ακούσει να το παίζει στην κιθάρα και να το τραγουδάει ο στιχουργός και συνθέτης του, σε μια εκπομπή στο ραδιόφωνο του BBC χωρίς τα εφφέ, ήταν μια χαρά τραγούδι. Άλλωστε γι΄αυτό έχει ήδη τόσες πολλές εκτελέσεις, από χορωδία μέχρι κοψοφλεβιάρικο μπλουζοειδές.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 18, 2009)

SBE said:


> Κόμη μου, στο Αζερμπαϊτζάν σας άρεσε υποθέτω το αξεσουάρ το χρυσαφί στο πόδι της Αζέρας, κάτι σαν επικνημίδα, επιγονατίδα, επιμοιρίδα όλα σε ένα.


Μα τι λέτε τώρα; Αυτό ήταν τρε χαλαστίκ! Αντί να βλέπουμε όλη εκείνη την ποδάρα, βλέπαμε χρυσάφια. Αλλά και πάλι, το τελικό αποτέλεσμα μετρούσε.

(Αχ, αυτή η πολιτική ορθότητα, με έχει καταστρέψει. Αφήστε με να τα πωωωωωω!)


----------



## almaviva2008 (May 18, 2009)

SBE said:


> Απορία: το τραγούδι της Εσθονίας δεν ήταν ξεπατικουρα παλιό γνωστό; Ποιό όμως;;;
> Να το τραγούδι για αναφορά:
> Εσθονία



Μπράβο φίλε μου. Είναι το "Reach out i'l be there"
(αναφορά)


----------



## SBE (May 18, 2009)

almaviva2008 said:


> Μπράβο φίλε μου. Είναι το "Reach out i'l be there"



ΝΑΙ, ΝΑΙ, αυτό είναι! Βρήκαμε την εισαγωγή. 
άμα βρούμε τώρα και από που έχουν ξεπατικώσει τη μελωδία θα είμαστε κομπλέ. 

Μα καλά, κανένας δεν πρόσεξε την ομοιότητα από αυτούς που τους ψήφισαν; Κανονικά η ξεπατικούρα έπρεπε να είναι αυτόματος μηδενισμός.


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2009)

Να ευχαριστήσουμε τον Ζάζουλα για την εκπληκτική έρευνα και το ταξίδι down memory lane.

Μπράβο, almaviva. Επισημάνθηκε η ομοιότητα και σε άλλους τόπους. Δεν το είχα ψάξει· θα είχα γλιτώσει που κάθισα κι άκουγα τους δίσκους μου με την McKennit, αλλά τζίφος. Ευτυχώς δεν σκέφτηκα την Enya, οπότε γλίτωσα την πλήρη αποκέλτωση (όχι _εκκελτισμό_).

Πάω τώρα να φαντασιωθώ Τατάρες.


----------



## sapere_aude (May 18, 2009)

almaviva2008 said:


> Είναι το "Reach out i'l be there"



Thing is, Estonia *did* reach out


----------



## Zazula (May 18, 2009)

nickel said:


> Να ευχαριστήσουμε τον Ζάζουλα για την εκπληκτική έρευνα και το ταξίδι down memory lane.


Παρακαλώ! :) Μήπως θέλεις κι ένα αντίστοιχο με τα πιο πετυχημένα τραγούδια απ' όσα _κέρδισαν_ το διαγωνισμό;


----------



## Count Baltar (May 19, 2009)

Πάρτε τον Νορβηγό* απ' το κεφάλι μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

*Ουκρανό


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Πάρτε τον Νορβηγό* απ' το κεφάλι μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Ουκρανό


Λευκορώσος, είπαμε, από το Μινσκ.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 19, 2009)

nickel said:


> Λευκορώσος, είπαμε, από το Μινσκ.



Ε, δεν μπορώ ούτε να σκεφτώ με τη φασαρία που κάνει μες στο κεφάλι μου με το χλαπατσίμπαλό του. Αμάν, πια. Παίξε και λίγο Χαντισέ, ρε εγκέφαλε, να στανιάρουμε.


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Ε, δεν μπορώ ούτε να σκεφτώ με τη φασαρία που κάνει μες στο κεφάλι μου με το χλαπατσίμπαλό του. Αμάν, πια. Παίξε και λίγο Χαντισέ, ρε εγκέφαλε, να στανιάρουμε.


Όχι, φίλτατε, γιατί εκεί κινδυνεύουμε από χειρότερα εγκεφαλικά.


----------



## Palavra (May 19, 2009)

Ελπίζω να παίζει γιατί εγώ από εδώ δε βλέπω τίποτα:




Έδιτ: αααα, εγώ διαφωνώ με τον αποπάνω κύριο, πολύ τ' αρέζω (που λέει και μια φιλενάδα μου) αυτό το τραγουδάκι


----------



## Count Baltar (May 19, 2009)

Μπράβο, Παυλάρα, έβαλες και το σωστό βίντεο, προ λουκουμιών!


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2009)

Υπάρχουν εγκεφαλικά και εγκεφαλικά. Άλλο εγκεφαλικό σού προκαλεί ένα _kiss me: εκ του κύσον με_ και άλλο μια Χαντισέ.


----------



## Palavra (May 19, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Μπράβο, Παυλάρα, έβαλες και το σωστό βίντεο, προ λουκουμιών!



Εμένα δε με ενοχλούν τα λουκούμια, όχι τίποτ' άλλο αλλά να παίρνουμε και οι υπόλοιπες λουκουμοσοκολατόπληκτες τα πάνω μας που μου βγαίνουν όλες οι κορμάρες χωρίς ούτε ένα παχάκι για δείγμα και αναρωτιόμαστε μετά πού να πάμε να κρυφτούμε.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 19, 2009)

Και χωρίς λουκούμια, γουστάρουμε διότι βλέπουμε κορμιά αλφάδια
Και με λουκούμια, γουστάρουμε γιατί βλέπουμε πλούσια τα ελέη του θεού
Απ' όλα έχει ο μπαχτσές!

Ε, ρε, οίστρος απογεματιάτικα!


----------



## daeman (Nov 14, 2009)

Από τους Μογγόλους, το προφανές _Dschinghis Khan_ από τους γερμανόφωνους Dschinghis Khan, που φτιάχτηκαν ειδικά για τη Eurovision του 1979. 
Ναι, 30 χρόνια πίσω, αλλά δεν ήθελα να το βάλω στα καλύτερα γιουτουμπάκια, οπότε ανασταίνω αυτό εδώ το νήμα, μετά από 6 μήνες. ;)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 14, 2009)

daeman said:


> Από τους Μογγόλους, το προφανές _Dschinghis Khan_ από τους γερμανόφωνους Dschinghis Khan, που φτιάχτηκαν ειδικά για τη Eurovision του 1979.
> Ναι, 30 χρόνια πίσω, αλλά δεν ήθελα να το βάλω στα καλύτερα γιουτουμπάκια, οπότε ανασταίνω αυτό εδώ το νήμα, μετά από 6 μήνες. ;)


Δεν το ανασταίνεις, διότι δεν πέθανε ποτέ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=33081&postcount=66.


----------



## daeman (Nov 14, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Δεν το ανασταίνεις, διότι δεν πέθανε ποτέ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=33081&postcount=66.


 
Το τραγούδι, όχι βέβαια, ούτε τους Dschinghis Khan (που απ' ό,τι διάβασα 



*, εξακολουθούν να παίζουν), αλλά το νήμα είχε πέσει σε νεκροφάνεια από τις 19-5-09, νεσπά; :)

*δεν προλαβαίνω τώρα να διασταυρώσω αν υπάρχει ακόμα εκείνο το μπουλούκι· αυτές οι ασχολίες είναι για άλλες ώρες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2009)

Ποιος θα αναλάβει κάποτε το υπερτεραστιοτιτανιομεγαλοατελείωτο έργο να φτιάξει κάποια στοιχειωδώς οργανωμένη λίστα των γιουτουμπακίων --ή δεν αξίζει τον κόπο; :)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 14, 2009)

daeman said:


> Το τραγούδι, όχι βέβαια, ούτε τους Dschinghis Khan (που απ' ό,τι διάβασα εδώ, εξακολουθούν να παίζουν), αλλά το νήμα είχε πέσει σε νεκροφάνεια από τις 19-5-09, νεσπά; :)


Το ξέρω, μπρε — απλώς ήτο ένας πλαγιότατος τρόπος να σου πω ότι το είχαμε ήδη βάλει. ;)


----------



## daeman (Nov 14, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Το ξέρω, μπρε — απλώς ήτο ένας πλαγιότατος τρόπος να σου πω ότι το είχαμε ήδη βάλει. ;)


 
Α, ζαζουλοτσιτάρεις για να δαιμανοίξεις μάτια, έτσι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2010)

Είδε κανείς τα εφτά τραγούδια του ελληνικού διαγωνισμού για τη Γιουροβίζιον 2010;


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είδε κανείς τα εφτά τραγούδια του ελληνικού διαγωνισμού για τη Γιουροβίζιον 2010;



Όχι, αλλά μπορείς να ανοίξεις ένα νήμα με τον σωστό τίτλο και να μας τα παρουσιάσεις. Ή μήπως δεν αντέχει το στομάχι σου τέτοιες ακραίες καταστάσεις;


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είδε κανείς τα εφτά τραγούδια του ελληνικού διαγωνισμού για τη Γιουροβίζιον 2010;


 
Προς το παρόν, κάτι τέτοιο σου κάνει;


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 13, 2010)

Πάλι θα ξεφτιλιστούμε.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 29, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Ένα τραγούδι που, όποιος σαραντάρης το ακούσει θα αναφωνήσει "Eurovision!" ήρθε 4ο το 1979 (και κανένα από τα τρία που το πέρασαν δεν θυμόμαστε σήμερα) —
> 
> 
> 
> από τη Γερμανία.


Σήμερα έχω αφιερώσει όλη τη μέρα στο να ακούω ασταμάτητα Λάκη Τζορντανέλλι:




Έχω λειώσει λαίμαι — στίχοι αποτελεσματικότεροι κι απ' την καλύτερη λοβοτομή!


----------



## SBE (Feb 29, 2012)

Εξήγησέ μας γιατί οι στίχοι είναι χειρότεροι απο αυτούς των τραγουδιών που λένε οι νικητές των ρηάλιτι στον πρώτο τους δίσκο. Ή απο αυτά που λέει η Βανδή, π.χ. 
Το μόνο ελάττωμα που τους βρίσκω είναι ότι ειδικά η τρίτη στροφή δίνει την εντύπωση ότι ο Τζεγκις Χαν ήταν κάποιο γειτονόπουλο του τραγουδιστή που κάνανε παρέα. Άσε που τα γερμανικά μου είναι τρισάθλια και μόνο λέξεις πιάνω απο το πρωτότυπο, το οποίο μπορεί να λέει ακριβώς τα ίδια.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 29, 2012)

SBE, μου φαίνεται δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να συντονιστούμε εμείς οι δύο: Όταν εγώ κάνω πλάκα εσύ τα παίρνεις στα σοβαρά, κι όταν μιλάω σοβαρά κάνεις πλάκα. :) Άλλωστε αν είχα πρόβλημα με το τραγούδι, δεν θα το άκουγα! Ως γνωστόν είμαι πολύ λούμπεν ακουσματίας, τα 'χουμε πει αυτά. 

ΥΓ Πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση το ότι κατεβάζεις αμάσητο το «Είχες μες στα στήθια μεγάλη καρδιά, _*που χωρούσαν όλα τα παιδιά*_».


----------



## SBE (Feb 29, 2012)

Τι να κάνουμε, δεν είμαι μεγάλο πνεύμα, οπότε δεν θα συναντηθούμε. 
Αλλά συγγνώμη τώρα, λοβοτομή= κακο πράμα, πως να μη μπερδευτώ;

ΥΓ Εντάξει μωρέ, η αλήθεια είναι ότι μόνο για τον Ηρώδη έπρεπε να γράφονται τέτοια πράγματα, αλλά ας είμαστε γενναιόδωρο στα παινέματα.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 29, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τι να κάνουμε, δεν είμαι μεγάλο πνεύμα, οπότε δεν θα συναντηθούμε.


Touché. :cheek:


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 29, 2012)

Οι στίχοι είναι γελοίοι μεν, αλλά και του πρωτότυπου δεν διεκδικούν νόμπελ στιχουργικής (_στείλτε βότκα, γιατί είμαστε Μογγόλοι_).


----------



## SBE (Feb 29, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά έχει μουσική τσιμπουροτράγουδου. 
Από τα άλλα τραγούδια τους διαγωνισμού της εποχής εκείνης την ίδια μοίρα της ελληνικής απόδοσης είχε και το τούρκικο του '80, το οποίο είναι τελείως αδιάφορο άσμα με μπόλικο φολκλόρ και με τίτλο που παραπέμπει σε πολιτικά ζητήματα της εποχής στα τούρκικα, γίνεται τελείως αδιάφορο σκυλάδικό αισθηματικού περιεχομένου στα ελληνικά. 





Γιατί;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 1, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Σήμερα έχω αφιερώσει όλη τη μέρα στο να ακούω ασταμάτητα Λάκη Τζορντανέλλι:



Ναι, αλλά αν δεν έχεις δει βιντεάκι από τον _Κλέφτη της Γυναικείας Αθωότητας, τον Μεγιστάνα της Χωρίστρας, τον Αβυσσαλέο, τον Αίλουρο, την Ηδονή-με-πόδια_, τον Μίστερ Tonis Sfinos, δεν έχεις δει τίποτα!

Τζένγκις Χαν - Tonis Sfinos


----------



## Zazula (Mar 1, 2012)

Όλιβερ, καρασπέκια και λίγα είναι! Μιλάμε ο τύπος είναι θεός!


----------

